# ¿Crudo o cocido?



## lautaro

Sé que en México se usa la palabra "crudo" para borracho -no me explico por qué- pero en otros países se usa "cocido"...¿Cómo se dice en vuestros países?

LAU


----------



## Valtiel

Huy, recuerdo haber visto un tema muy parecido hace no mucho.

Por aquí _borracho, bebido, ebrio, beodo, cocido, morado, ciego_ y muchas más que ahora no logro recordar.

Saludos.


----------



## lautaro

En Chile lo más común es "curado". Pero no me explico por qué en México los borrachos se dejan crudos...¿será por qué se curan rápido? jajajajaja


----------



## Calambur

Por aquí, ni _crudo_ ni _cocido_ (eso lo dicen del jamón). 
Los borrachos de mi barrio son _borrachos_, "_choborras"_, _tipos que están en pedo_ (con perdón), _mamados_, _alcoholizados_ -cuando quieren usar eufemismos-, y no recuerdo más.


----------



## lautaro

_De pedo_ se usa en Chile también.


----------



## Pinairun

lautaro said:


> En Chile lo más común es "curado". Pero no me explico por qué en México los borrachos se dejan crudos...¿será porque se curan rápido? jajajajaja


 
Yo creía que "crudo" no era el borracho, sino la resaca (malestar) que tiene al día siguiente de la borrachera.
Aunque después de haber estado "cocido" sería difícil volver al estado de "crudo"...


----------



## lautaro

Pinairun said:


> Yo creía que "crudo" no era el borracho, sino la resaca (malestar) que tiene al día siguiente de la borrachera.
> Aunque después de haber estado "cocido" sería difícil volver al estado de "crudo"...




JAJAJAJJAJA...interesante...puede ser: pero los mejica parece que están durmiendo.


----------



## Lexinauta

También seguimos a la RAE, en sus dos acepciones, pero no usamos 'curda' como adj., sino como sustantivo.
Y decimos 'estar en curda'.

*curda.*
(Del fr. dialect. _curda_, calabaza).
*1.* adj. coloq. ebrio (ǁ embriagado por la bebida). U. t. c. s.
*2.* f. coloq. borrachera (ǁ efecto de emborracharse).


----------



## la_machy

Pinairun said:


> *Yo creía que "crudo" no era el borracho, sino la resaca (malestar) que tiene al día siguiente de la borrachera.*
> Aunque después de haber estado "cocido" sería difícil volver al estado de "crudo"...


 
Y lo crees muy bien, querida Pinairun.
Eso es exáctamente lo que *'crudo' *significa en México.
Lo que en Colombia le llaman 'guayabo'.


Saludos


----------



## la_machy

lautaro said:


> JAJAJAJJAJA...interesante...puede ser: pero los mejica*nos* parece que están durmiendo.


 
Se te habían _perdido_ tres letritas


Saludos


----------



## lautaro

la_machy said:


> Y lo crees muy bien, querida Pinairun.
> Eso es exáctamente lo que *'crudo' *significa en México.
> Lo que en Colombia le llaman 'guayabo'.
> 
> 
> Saludos




¡Por fin! Gracias a Dios una mexicana...En Chile sería la caña o la resaca.


----------



## lautaro

la_machy said:


> Se te habían _perdido_ tres letritas


 
En realidad quería decir ésto http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mexica


----------



## la_machy

lautaro said:


> En realidad quería decir ésto http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mexica


 
¿Entonces deberé quitar mi respuesta? Ya que, no sé si conoces el mapa de México, pero Sonora, no está incluida en esa zona
Pero igual ahí los borrachos amanecen *'crudos*' al día siguente.


Saludos


----------



## lautaro

Mihijita, el mapa de México lo tengo muy presente en la mente y en el corazón...sólo quise hacer una sinécdoque para "estimular" a mis amigos mexicanos...y parece que funcionó...de ese nombre procede el nombre del país; por algo será...Igual, parece que los borrachos amanecen bien crudos por todo el mundo hispano y con todos los modismos...
Curiosamente, el término lo aprendí de un video de un monito animado muy famoso doblado con acento mexicano.


----------



## dexterciyo

Calambur said:


> Por aquí, ni _crudo_ ni _cocido_ (eso lo dicen del jamón).
> Los borrachos de mi barrio son _borrachos_, "_choborras"_, _tipos que están en pedo_ (con perdón), _mamados_, _alcoholizados_ -cuando quieren usar eufemismos-, y no recuerdo más.



Por aquí igual. 



			
				la_machy said:
			
		

> Lo que en Colombia le llaman 'guayabo'.



Y el adjetivo: *enguayabado*. Que, curiosamente, en Venezuela significa 'sentir nostalgia'. Al día siguiente, en Colombia es costumbre el *desenguayabe*: comer y beber para matar el _guayabo_.


----------



## la_machy

lautaro said:


> Mihijita, el mapa de México lo tengo muy presente en la mente y en el corazón...sólo quise hacer una sinécdoque para "estimular" a mis amigos mexicanos...y parece que funcionó...de ese nombre procede el nombre del país; por algo será...Igual, parece que los borrachos amanecen bien crudos por todo el mundo hispano y con todos los modismos...
> Curiosamente, el término lo aprendí de un video de un monito animado muy famoso doblado con acento mexicano.


 Igual que yo el de Chile, donde espero que también se use la palabra *'crudo'.*
**


----------



## lautaro

la_machy said:


> Igual que yo el de Chile, donde espero que también se use la palabra *'crudo'.*
> **



Lamentablemente no. 
*Crudo* es:
*1.* no cocido, no elaborado  o 
*2.* directo, no refinado. 
Y mira lo que pone en DRAE: *14.     * adj._ Méx._ Dicho de una persona: Que tiene resaca al día siguiente de una borrachera.


----------



## la_machy

lautaro said:


> Lamentablemente no.
> *Crudo* es:
> *1.* no cocido, no elaborado  o
> *2.* directo, no refinado.
> Y mira lo que pone en DRAE: *14. *adj._ Méx._ Dicho de una persona: Que tiene resaca al día siguiente de una borrachera.


Bien. Gracias por la información. La tendré en cuenta

Saludos


----------



## lenaps

Aquí en las Islas Canarias (España) expresiones relacionadas con la borrachera:
estar piripi, coger una buena, coger un colocón, coger un chuzo...


----------



## lenaps

también: estar pedo


----------



## dexterciyo

lenaps said:


> Aquí en las Islas Canarias (España) expresiones relacionadas con la borrachera:
> estar piripi, coger una buena, coger un colocón, coger un chuzo...



¡Un paisano!  ¡Saludos!

Bueno, para mi estar _piripi_ es 'estar casi borracho', 'empezando a emborracharme'. Y lo de un _chuzo_, ¿no es una _chuza_?

— Me cogí una *chuza* de la hostia
— Me cogí una *tranca* de la hostia

Ahora empieza a salirme mi vena canariona.


----------



## lautaro

¿En España es también "andar con la cogorza"?


----------



## dexterciyo

lautaro said:


> ¿En España es también "andar con la cogorza"?



Tener una cogorza


----------



## Pinairun

Coger una cogorza
Llevar una cogorza encima.

¡Menuda cogorza lleva!
¡Menuda cogorza cogió!


----------



## Lexinauta

Al ver el post de Dexterciyo recordé que aquí también se dice 'tener/agarrarse una tranca' como sinónimo de emborracharse.
Otra manera de decir lo mismo es 'agarrarse un peludo'.

Y a la resaca del día siguiente, en Ecuador le llaman 'chuchaqui'.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Ni crudo ni cocido tampoco por nuestros bares y antros. Desde hace unos años, se viene abriendo camino *"tocado",* especialmente entre los jóvenes, adjetivo que antes quería decir "loco", y ahora comparte también este significado (curiosamente el diccionario la recoge como cubana). Agrego, según el DRAE, *"colocado"*, pero no sé dónde se usa.
Saludos

*colocado 2.     * adj. coloq. Que se encuentra bajo los efectos del alcohol o de alguna droga.

*tocado 5.     * adj. coloq._ Cuba _que está bajo los efectos del alcohol o de alguna droga
(DRAE)


----------



## lenaps

Cierto es, estimado colega canarión que estar piripi es es estar casi borracho y es verdad que es coger una chuza, una tranca...jeje. Hace tiempo que no me emborracho y el trabajo intenso hace estragos en ciertas expresiones. Saludos a todos.


----------



## Juanramon

AQUI hay unos cuantos sinónimos de borrachera, entre ellos el de 'cocido'

Saludos.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Colocado en España se suele utilizar para otras sustancias (sobre todo canabis) más que para el alcohol.


----------



## gatogab

la_machy said:


> Y lo crees muy bien, querida Pinairun.
> Eso es exáctamente lo que *'crudo' *significa en México.
> Lo que en Colombia le llaman 'guayabo'.
> Saludos


 
En Chile uno con la resaca es uno que "anda con la caña mala"
¡La depresión con patas!!!

La cruda creo que se refiere a la heroína.

(((((((((((((((chaíto La-machy, italianota indecisa)))))))))))


----------



## HUMBERT0

la_machy said:


> Pero igual ahí los borrachos amanecen *'crudos*' al día siguente.
> Saludos


Es la *cruda* realidad  (También la usamos en juego de palabras).


----------



## lautaro

uyyyy! ¡Cuántos aportes! Parece que el alcohol es muy familiar por este foro...jejejeje


----------



## Camilo1964

Este hilo tiene bastante información sobre el punto en discusión.

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## gatogab

HUMBERT0 said:


> Es la *cruda* realidad  (También la usamos en juego de palabras).





*CHARLES BUKOWSKI, *experto en resacas. Supo decribirlas muy bien.


----------

